# MORE Samwise Borzoi



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

5 months old now


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow he's gotten really big! Will he be around the same size as Frodo?


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

jade5280 said:


> Wow he's gotten really big! Will he be around the same size as Frodo?


He's quite a bit taller than Frodo already 
His dad is 83cm to the shoulder


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

So much handsomeness <3


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

You make my Borzoi want even stronger.

I'm drooling over him. He is so handsome,I'm seriously jealous of just not him, but your other dogs too.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Lovelovelove me some sighthounds. He's maturing so nicely! Handsome boy.

P.S. That's a really nice collar he's wearing.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

gorgeous,, so nice to see different breeds of dogs that you would never get a chance to be around to see them go through all their growing stages ;;;


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks all


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

uuummmm. Can I borrow him? Just for some hugs and for my want of a sighthound to diminish just a bit. He is so stunning. He is soooooooooooo tall. I have only one more want and question. Can you post more pictures?


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

luv mi pets said:


> uuummmm. Can I borrow him? Just for some hugs and for my want of a sighthound to diminish just a bit. He is so stunning. He is soooooooooooo tall. I have only one more want and question. Can you post more pictures?


He'd hug you all day long! Comes and sits on my lap or wedges his face into any gap he can find and leans right in! Soppy git lol


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Such a handsome yet silly fella.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Just gorgeous! He's really starting to look like a Borzoi now! He's getting the fur and he's certainly grown a snout! *sigh* Just gorgeous...


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

Love the picture with the shark hat, lol


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

bowie said:


> Love the picture with the shark hat, lol


Hahaha - me too. It's like he is trying to decide if he should be ashamed or just love on the attention.


----------

